# Roamio OTA Plex 1080P



## pritch55 (Oct 8, 2005)

I just checked the PLEX website for supported formats and I found the following.

*The TiVo Roamio OTA & BOLT devices are capable of 1080p playback of H.264 videos and even 4K playback of HEVC content.

Other TiVo models currently only support video playback up to 4Mbps, 720p quality. Content with higher bitrates or resolution will automatically be transcoded down. We're working with TiVo on supporting higher bitrates and 1080p playback in the future.*

I was hoping someone who has a Roamio OTA could check the PLEX settings to see if you are able to select a resolution greater than 720P at 4Mbps.

Thanks,
-Brandon


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the Plex site is incorrect. Other than the physical absence of a cablecard bracket/attachment, there aren't any hardware differences between the OTA and the Roamio Basic, so there's no reason that the OTA would have capabilities the Basic couldn't do.


----------



## Noland (Jan 28, 2005)

I checked my OTA and the highest setting for Plex video is 4Mbs 720p.


----------



## pritch55 (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks for checking, we can only hope that this will be upgraded in the near future.

Thanks,
-Brandon


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

That would be a welcome change. I still use my LG bluray player over the Tivo for network streams to avoid transcoding.


----------



## pritch55 (Oct 8, 2005)

I will still use my Roku 3 which can direct play 1080P up to 20Mbps. 

When I built my server for PLEX I choose an energy efficient AMD Athlon 5350 for my processor. Not the best for transcoding but since I always leave it on there is a cost benefit.

Thanks,
-Brandon


----------



## Sockmonkey (Feb 3, 2003)

I found this thread when searching for what specs the Roamio plex app will play without requiring transcoding.

I have definitely played 1080P content without transcoding (Mr. Robot), but had other 1080P content transcoded (Outlander). My Plex settings in the Roamio are set at 4Mb 720P and AC-3 passthrough.

I'm only guessing it may be a bitrate limitation based on the file specs:

Mr. Robot (.m4v)
- Overall bit rate: 3455 Kbps
- Video format: AVC
- Video format profile: [email protected]
- Video bit rate: 2902 Kbps
- Video Width: 1920
- Video Height: 1080
- Frame Rate: 23.976
- Video bit dept: 8 bits
- Audio format: AC-3
- Audio bit rate: 384 Kbps

Outlander (.m4v)
- Overall bit rate: 7255 Kbps
- Video format: AVC
- Video format profile: [email protected]
- Video bit rate: 7088 Kbps
- Video Width: 1920
- Video Height: 1080
- Frame Rate: 23.976
- Video bit dept: 8 bits
- Audio format: AAC
- Audio bit rate: 160 Kbps

Does anyone have more concrete information on the specs that can be Direct Played?


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a Roamio OTA, I've noticed it seems to record in 1080i when available, and I don't think it does 1080p, which I wish it would do. I also have an HTPC with MCE, and that definitely records 1080p, but I watched the same Big Bang recording on my Roamio, then my MCE, and MCE is much better. I was about to pull the trigger on a couple minis, but the PQ degredation is troubling, am I wrong about the Roamios and minis not being able to record and playback 1080p?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

JBinSD said:


> I have a Roamio OTA, I've noticed it seems to record in 1080i when available, and I don't think it does 1080p, which I wish it would do. I also have an HTPC with MCE, and that definitely records 1080p, but I watched the same Big Bang recording on my Roamio, then my MCE, and MCE is much better. I was about to pull the trigger on a couple minis, but the PQ degredation is troubling, am I wrong about the Roamios and minis not being able to record and playback 1080p?


Your Roamio is not set up to record 1080p because no broadcasts are currently transmitted in 1080p. Networks either broadcast in 720p or 1080i.

The only way to get 1080p is through streaming (from the web, or from personal files) or discs, and your Roamio will output 1080p with no issue.


----------



## JBinSD (Oct 4, 2015)

Interesting, thanks, I guess my computer is upscaling the content? MCE playback of network recording seems superior to the Tivo, thats really the issue I'm trying to address. . .


----------

